# Verde Botanica Energy Reserves vs. Mind Body & Spirit for anxiety?



## random101 (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone know which extract from verde botanica is better for anxiety?

Mind Body & Spirit (Rhodiola Rosea)
vs.
Energy Reserves (Rhodiola Rosea /w Other Herbs)


----------

